

BuzzFeed Gets $200M From Comcast’s NBCUniversal - mackmcconnell
http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2015/08/18/comcasts-nbcuniversal-to-invest-200-million-in-buzzfeed/

======
Joesagona
Within one year Buzzfeed doubles their valuation to over $1.5B! By capturing
the majority of the Gen Y, X, and millennial population, Buzzfeed becomes an
attractive buy for any large cap media enterprise. The question I have is who
will be the ones to capture Gen Z?

